# Bientôt fin de contrat



## laptitevero (4 Août 2022)

Bonjour, je termine un petit contrat fin août ( 270€) et 2 autres mi octobre(700€), faut il s'inscrire à pôle emploi dès la perte du premier contrat ou faut attendre mi octobre ? merci de vos commentaires


----------



## nounoucat1 (4 Août 2022)

Bonjour il faut s'inscrire à pôle emploi des la perte du premier contrat et chaque mois faire une actualisation.


----------



## assmatzam (4 Août 2022)

Bonjour,

On s'inscrit dès le lendemain de la perte du contrat
Les  ARE seront calculées sur cette perte d'activité 

Ensuite en octobre vos ARE seront recalculées à la hausse car il y aura la perte de 2 activités conservées
Les activitées conservées sont les contrats présent au moment de l'ouverture de vos droits


----------



## laptitevero (4 Août 2022)

Ok merci pour vos réponses . Mais je pense qu'avec le premier contrat perdu je ne toucherai pas d'ARE ! iIl me semble qu'il faut une perte d'au moins 30% pour toucher quelque chose!


----------



## nounoucat1 (4 Août 2022)

Il faut quand même s'inscrire au premier contrat perdu.


----------



## Griselda (4 Août 2022)

Oui il faut le faire dès la 1ere perte puis mon conseil est de ne plus jamais te désincrire. Chaque mois tu t'actualise même si tu penses être à plein et chaque mois tu coche la case Oui je souhaite rester inscrite" ce qui t'évitera de refaire tout ton dossier depuis le début. Chaque mois où tu t'actualise tu transmet tes BS (par le net c'est hyper simple) et POLEmploi calcul chaque mois s'il te donne une ARE ou pas.


----------

